# Using modifiers on laceration repair codes ex. 12001, 12011, etc.



## LEsperto (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi!

When entering CPT codes for laceration repair done in the ED, should I be adding a modifier to indicate specifically where the laceration is?

 EX: 12001 - adding a modifier LT for a repair done on the left knee? 


thanks!


----------



## success (Feb 6, 2019)

*Poongodi L- Ecare India Pvt Limited*

Hi, 

We can add the anatomical modifier to the laceration repair codes, even with more specific finger and toe modifiers. 

Healthcare Common Procedure Coding System (HCPCS) Level II modifiers LT (Left side) and RT (Right side) have procedure-modifier relationships with procedures that are performed on paired organs, e.g., ears, eyes, lungs, kidneys, or either side of the body. This is based on guidelines from the American Medical Association (AMA) and the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS). HCPCS Level II modifiers are appended to either HCPCS or CPT codes.

Happy learning !

Regards,
Poongodi Loganathan CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 6, 2019)

you do not add anatomic modifiers to skin procedure codes because skin is not a paired organ it is one continuous organ with multiple sites so you can use a 59 if needed but if you have multiple repairs such as both knees then you add the lengths together if they are the same type of repair and code only one repair code.  If the repair is all the same type such as simple and in the same grouping per the CPT codes you add the lengths together so for example if the patient had lacerations on trunk and both lower limbs all needing simple repair then you add all the lengths together and use only one repair code from the 12001-12007 section


----------

